# 5 Brothers lawns



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

anyone esle been getting intial lawn cuts now on property they serviced is past year!I have been bidding more than allowables due to grass 3 to 4 foot high! get messages back saying it`s denided and cut for allowables! I say not!!! it`s like they waited two extra months not having to pay for any lawn services and then wait it done for price it they had started in april! 

what clowns!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Stand your ground. They can always pay the local municipality more money than your bid for a simple knock down and lien.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

other companies are doing this too waiting 3-4 weeks to recut to save a little money


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> anyone esle been getting intial lawn cuts now on property they serviced is past year!I have been bidding more than allowables due to grass 3 to 4 foot high! get messages back saying it`s denided and cut for allowables! I say not!!! it`s like they waited two extra months not having to pay for any lawn services and then wait it done for price it they had started in april!
> 
> what clowns!


 been on the phone with them for 2 hours. arguing a bid that has not even been submitted to Fannie Mae yet


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> been on the phone with them for 2 hours. arguing a bid that has not even been submitted to Fannie Mae yet


 
almost getting to be more trouble then there worth dealing with them!


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> been on the phone with them for 2 hours. arguing a bid that has not even been submitted to Fannie Mae yet


I just recently overturned a no charge order like that. I only communicated through email (tru k I learned from sn attorney). The rep didn't submit bids because she didn't understand but they were clear as day. They wanted my company to perform at no charge due to negligence of not submitting on time.


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

They always have the option to go with the guy with the push mower in the back of his car who will do it for 60% less than you. FiveBRMS can **** and fall back in it...


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

I have the same issue with them. I have about 10 properties I handle for them, only one 
I got and order to mow, the other is next to a customer i did a landscape bid for. He was mowing it, i told him to stop and call and complain. He did so and now i mow that too. The others are like a field, i guess they r waiting for fines and complaints first before they mow them. Thats fine because you and i can bid hundreds to do an initial.


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a major issue with your train of thought. Why would you try to get your client in trouble?? Because you are greedy and can make more money? In my opionion this train of thought is what is bringing down the industry. Everybody is in this to soak the banks, and I don't blame the nationals or banks one bit for lowering prices and sticking it to some people.

FYI if you call a client resource manager at any national they have a 5k allowable to repair and protect any bank owned property.




adorler said:


> I have the same issue with them. I have about 10 properties I handle for them, only one
> I got and order to mow, the other is next to a customer i did a landscape bid for. He was mowing it, i told him to stop and call and complain. He did so and now i mow that too. The others are like a field, i guess they r waiting for fines and complaints first before they mow them. Thats fine because you and i can bid hundreds to do an initial, then talk with the neighbors and let them know to bitch about everything to them, more cash for us.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Someone has hacked your account, right?


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

No im not greedy, just tired of seeing these nasty 3 ft lawns around my
Area and having the banks neglect them till someone complains. So yes i tell neighbors to complain to the banks. They hardly take care of these dumps as is, pay us crap and pocket the rest. If you think its getting my client in trouble thats fine.


----------

